# Help in completely uninstalling Sonic DLA



## mikeld (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello, I am trying to completely uninstall Sonic DLA in Windows XP. I removed the program from the Windows "Add/Remove Programs", but there are still several traces of the program left on my PC. I am receiving a warning message when I try to delete one of the folders and I wanted to be sure that these files were not used by any other programs. There are no other Roxio/Sonic programs on my PC

The first is the following folder: "C:\Program Files\Sonic\DLA" (there are 31 files in this folder)

I was able to delete this folder without any problems

The second folder is located in: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager" (there are 10 files in this folder)

When I attempt to delete this folder I receive the warning message Renaming, moving or deleting Update Manger could make some programs not work. Are you sure you want to do this?"

Is it safe to delete this folder with the warning message?

When I performed a file search I also found the following "DLA" files with Sonic as the publisher:

C:\I386\DLA
Type: Configurations Settings

C:\WINDOWS\dla
Description: Drive Letter Access Component
Compnay: Sonic Solutions

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dla
There are 16 files in the folder. All have Sonic Solutions as the publisher

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dla
Type: Configuration Settings

C:\WINXP\System32\dla
Folder is Empty

C:\DELL\Drivers\R90275\
Type: Windows Installer Package
Author: Sonic Solutions
Title: Installation Database
Subject: Sonic DLA

All totaled there are eight DLA folders and files scattered about on my system. Is it safe to delete these folders and files ? Is Sonic DLA used by any other programs which would affect my system if they are deleted?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried the free Revo Uninstaller? It does a thorough job!


----------



## mikeld (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I have not tryed the Revo uninstaller. The Sonic DLA program I mentioned was uninstalled using "ADD/Delete Programs". I am assuming that the program itself is no longer there. The remaining files and folders seem to have been left behind.

I have read that the Sonic DLA program is deeply rooted when installed and difficult to get rid of all traces of it once it is removed.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, Revo is made for those tough ones!


----------



## mikeld (Sep 14, 2009)

I installed REVO Uninstaller. It is not finding the SONIC DLA program. Is there any special part of this program which I need to run to locate and remove left over fragments?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You could try reinstalling Sonic, THEN using the Revo Uninstaller to remove it again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Check Add/Remove programs for Sonic Update Manager, if it's there uninstall it. If there are any other programs with Sonic in the name, uninstall those too. If you have a program called Storage Guard, you can uninstall that also.

You need Sonic DLA when you use the packet writing method of burning CD's (using a CD like floppy). But this is an unreliable method of burning CD's, so you're better off just getting rid of DLA.


----------



## mikeld (Sep 14, 2009)

Sonic "Update Manager" is not in "Add/Remove Programs". There is also no uninstall file located in the folder. It is just a folder with several Sonic files. As well as several other Sonic files in other places I listed above. As far as I can tell the program is gone. It is also not shown when I go to Start > Programs. 

Is the built in CD writing capability of Windows XP enough or should I use a 3rd party software for backing up music, photos, data files,etc.?

I am a complete novice when it comes to recording to or burning CD's. I use a Sandisk flash drive to back up data and photo files. Most of the 3rd party software I have seen takes up too much disk space and has too many applications which I would never use. But I would be interested in a simple program for burning CD's


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Both the Windows XP and WMP burning software isn't the greatest.

Get CDBurnerXP, a good freeware burning program.

You can use CD/DVD's or a flash drive to backup your files, but you might want to think about getting an external hard drive. They're more reliable that flash drives, easier to use than CD's and actually cheaper per GB.


----------

